# New Crew



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Introducing our new crew. 100% pyranees.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Awwwww&#8230;.!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks! She is being such a great mom and it is her first time.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

They got to play in the big barn this morning.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Updated: These guys and gals are doing great.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Another updated photo. They are starting to eat really well.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

The pups are gorgeous, but Mom looks like she's over this whole parenting thing!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

CountryMom22 said:


> The pups are gorgeous, but Mom looks like she's over this whole parenting thing!


 
She has been a great mom and this is her first time. I think she is enjoying her time away a little more every day, though. 

Thank you! They are starting to develop their personalities and it is so fun to watch.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

One more week and they are off to new homes. We couldn't be more proud of this first time mom. These pups are going to be great at their jobs just like their mom and dad.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

They are so cute! You're going to miss them when they're gone!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I went to feed this morning and for the first time they were everywhere. They are definately ready to go.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

They all left today except one male. It is sure going to be quiet in the barn at feeding time. I am gonna miss them but they all went to great little farms to start learning their new jobs. Everyone was very excited when they met them and saw their personalities as well as how pretty they were.


----------

